# Your favorite Thanksgiving food



## Chloe and Bailey's mommy (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi All,

I am fairly new to this forum, but I have enjoyed it so much! I have so enjoyed looking at all of your pictures and reading all about your sweet little ones.

Completely off topic though, I made a new dessert yesterday to take to my family get together for Thanksgiving. I love pumpkin, so I thought I would make a pumpkin cheesecake. I also love pecan pie, so this particular recipe caught my eye because it kind of combined the two. With both my little white fluff balls on each side of me, (I'm sure hoping that I would just drop a crumb so that they could taste what I was making) we attempted to make my first cheesecake ever. I was finally able to taste it today, because it has to refrigerate overnight :angry:. It was well worth the wait!!!:chili: 

Anyway, because Thanksgiving is my favorite day of the year, I was wondering, What food do you all like to make/eat at Thanksgiving? I love trying new recipes.

By the way, in case any of you want the link to the recipe I made, here it is. Pumpkin Cheesecake with Pecan Praline Topping Recipe - Katherine Beto | Food & Wine


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're grilling filet mignon marinated in teriaki and pineapples,leave it marinate for 2-3 days,OMG it makes the meat so tender and gives it a sweet taste. We bacon wrap it and grill a little bacon to chop up in salads. Do the greenbean casserole w/ the crunchy onions and some pumpkin pie and maybe some rice crispy treats....

Sorry we're not traditional turkey folks,last year we did those collossal crab legs steamed!

Pumpkin cheesecake sounds great!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yum that cheesecake looks and sounds good. But how did you taste it when it's for Thanksgiving:blink:?? Did you sneak a piece, a bite, a what????:innocent:

I usually but not this year cook the whole thanksgiving dinner. This is the first one I won't in about 28 years (though doing stuffing, apple pie, appetizer) but I think my favorites are the stuffing -- i put diced apple and sauteed celery in it as well as cinnamon and a little sugar and sweet potato casserole with pineapple and marshmallow on the top. I also love pumpkin and pecan pie. I'm getting hungry thinking about it.:chili:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

We're having Thanksgiving on Friday so our daughter and her family will be hungry! Having turkey breast, mashed potatoes, green beans, deviled eggs, soft rolls, corn and my daughter is making brownies for dessert with ice cream!! I cook my turkey breast upside down (bones up) in a crock pot. When it is done I carefully pull all the bones off and then take out just turkey meat!


----------



## Chloe and Bailey's mommy (Nov 14, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> But how did you taste it when it's for Thanksgiving:blink:?? Did you sneak a piece, a bite, a what????:innocent:


I actually made two! I had to sample it before showing up there and having it taste terrible!! :blush: I have invited a couple of friends over to help me finish it.


----------



## Chloe and Bailey's mommy (Nov 14, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> We're grilling filet mignon marinated in teriaki and pineapples,leave it marinate for 2-3 days,OMG it makes the meat so tender and gives it a sweet taste. We bacon wrap it and grill a little bacon to chop up in salads.


This sounds so good!! It makes me hungry just thinking about it. I will definitely be putting this on my list of things to try. Thanks!:chili:


----------



## Chloe and Bailey's mommy (Nov 14, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> I cook my turkey breast upside down (bones up) in a crock pot. When it is done I carefully pull all the bones off and then take out just turkey meat!


What a great idea! I'm not normally a huge turkey fan because it normally seems so dry. How does it turn out in a crock pot?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I really like this brined and roasted turkey. It's really juicy!

Brined and Roasted Turkey Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Food Network

I'm doing the whole meal this year!! I'm really excited (haven't done it in a while)!! :chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophia - I've brined turkeys myself the last few years and they came out very juicy. Saw that Trader Joe's (new to our neighborhood :chilisells brined turkeys now too.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Sophia - I've brined turkeys myself the last few years and they came out very juicy. Saw that Trader Joe's (new to our neighborhood :chilisells brined turkeys now too.


Brining is everything, isn't it, Sue?!! Isn't deep-frying also supposed to make it juicy? I'd love to have a brined and deep-fried turkey just once. I can't make it though. I'd need some goggles. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

princessre said:


> Brining is everything, isn't it, Sue?!! Isn't deep-frying also supposed to make it juicy? I'd love to have a brined and deep-fried turkey just once. I can't make it though. I'd need some goggles. :HistericalSmiley:


I've seen too many news stories of people with exploding fryers to ever think of it. I'm not a fried food fan anymore anyway. It must be age.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I've seen too many news stories of people with exploding fryers to ever think of it. I'm not a fried food fan anymore anyway. It must be age.


Me too!! Just curious how much juicier fried turkey can be! I'd be temped to have one little bite.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

munchkn8835 said:


> We're having Thanksgiving on Friday so our daughter and her family will be hungry! Having turkey breast, mashed potatoes, green beans, deviled eggs, soft rolls, corn and my daughter is making brownies for dessert with ice cream!! I cook my turkey breast upside down (bones up) in a crock pot. When it is done I carefully pull all the bones off and then take out just turkey meat!


When I envision a Thanksgiving turkey, it certainly isn't from a crock pot! :w00t: But maybe you have something here. :HistericalSmiley:




Chloe and Bailey's mommy said:


> What a great idea! I'm not normally a huge turkey fan because it normally seems so dry. How does it turn out in a crock pot?


Have you ever tried one of the cooking bags? They work super, and cut the roasting time waaaay down! The breast meat stays moist. YUM!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

My mom always had to try a tiny piece of desert, she said a little mouse got into it. I do the same, but call it quality control testing.

My favorite is left over turkey on Wonder type bread, with lots of mayo.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

spookiesmom said:


> My mom always had to try a tiny piece of desert, she said a *little mouse got into it*. I do the same, but call it *quality control testing.*
> 
> My favorite is left over turkey on Wonder type bread, with lots of mayo.


Quality Control Testing is obviously the politically correct way of saying a little mouse got into it. :HistericalSmiley: But I love your mom's saying so much more. Unfortunately in Vermont, a real little mouse COULD get into it. :shocked:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

princessre said:


> Me too!! Just curious how much juicier fried turkey can be! I'd be temped to have one little bite.


One year I fried two birds. One I brined the other I did my own seasoning and injection. Both were very juicy. The brine one was a little salty for me. We have been going over our friends house for several years for Thanksgiving. We fry one and they bake one. :thumbsup: Everyone that has had our deep fried turkey just loves it. I hardly ever eat deep fried food but I really enjoy my turkey that way plus frees up the oven. :aktion033: As for my favorite Thanksgiving food PUMPKIN PIE with a little whip cream :wub:..can't wait till Thursday.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What is brined turkey? I think I may have known at one time, but it has left my brain..... I have a 30 lb turkey this year and am considering cooking it at 200 degrees over night. 

I make the whole dinner every year - for lots of people. Heck, I do every holiday.....if I don't do it for my family, it doesn't happen. :blink::thumbsup:

it's ok, I love to host parties. Just keep Stan out of my kitchen!!!:w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> What is brined turkey? I think I may have known at one time, but it has left my brain..... I have a 30 lb turkey this year and am considering cooking it at 200 degrees over night.
> 
> I make the whole dinner every year - for lots of people. Heck, I do every holiday.....if I don't do it for my family, it doesn't happen. :blink::thumbsup:
> 
> it's ok, I love to host parties. Just keep Stan out of my kitchen!!!:w00t:


Pat - you put the turkey in a liquid base - water, salt, herbs, berries, etc there are different recipes -- overnight and the bird absorbs the juices I guess. Then you wash very well or else too salty and cook as normal. It makes for a very juicy bird but can be salty if not rinsed enough. 30lb turkey. :w00t: How many people are you having?


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Every year I cook Thanksgiving dinner. I make the turkey the traditional way, gravy, stuffing, corn, string beans, mashed potatoes, sweet potatoes, cranberries, rolls, and babka (polish raisin bread). I also have to make tofurkey or some non-meat fake turkey dish, and non-meat gravy because my two daughters are vegetarians. This year, I ordered a "roast" for the girls from Whole Foods... hopefully they'll like it.
For dessert I make banana cream pie and chocolate cream pie and my sister usually brings a pumpkin pie. 

I can't say my one favorite food, because for me it all works together and I enjoy everything.

I'm enjoying reading about everyone's dinners.... it's definitely making me hungry!!!

Happy Thanksgiving!!!
Debbie


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Pat - you put the turkey in a liquid base - water, salt, herbs, berries, etc there are different recipes -- overnight and the bird absorbs the juices I guess. Then you wash very well or else too salty and cook as normal. It makes for a very juicy bird but can be salty if not rinsed enough. 30lb turkey. :w00t: How many people are you having?


 
Well now I know why it was salty...Didn't wash it off:smilie_tischkante::HistericalSmiley:
Thanks Sue.


----------



## Chloe and Bailey's mommy (Nov 14, 2010)

My family always has to fry one and bake one and then have a ham for those that just won't eat turkey. The fried one is definitely more moist than the baked one. I'm a little curious also about the brined turkey because I'm just not big on fried things. That sounds like something we should try. Also, I've not heard of the cooking bags either. I love all this feedback. We might have to make a few turkey changes.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I make the Thanksgiving dinner every year, i hate to cook but i always do Thanksgiving. I bake the turkey breastside down and make a little tent of foil on the turkey and wrap foile around the tips of the wings and the legs and it's always so tender. I make a sweet potato casserole that i also make for my friends. I boil sweet potatoes when cool slice put in a casserole dishe had Alaga syrup (up in Maryland it was King Syrup) a stick of butter cut up sprinkle with brown sugar and a little cinnamon and sprinkle walnuts on top. It's so yummy. We have the works. I'm getting hungry now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We deep fried turkey before,it's really good,the big thing is THAW the turkey first! People don't do that and the next thing you know you're on fire and the turkey is in orbit somewhere over the Atlantic!
We don't deep fry anything any more....
I may try that crock pot idea,,I know it makes roast just fall off the bone DELISHIOUS!

Oooh I love sweet pototo casserole,mmmm and pass those deviled eggs!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

The turkey breast in my crock pot has been very juicy so far! Praying this year is the same!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> We deep fried turkey before,it's really good,the big thing is THAW the turkey first!* People don't do that and the next thing you know you're on fire and the turkey is in orbit somewhere over the Atlantic!*
> We don't deep fry anything any more....
> I may try that crock pot idea,,I know it makes roast just fall off the bone DELISHIOUS!
> 
> Oooh I love sweet pototo casserole,mmmm and pass those deviled eggs!


OMG Michelle - I just burst out laughing so hard. Only Tyler here, DH is still working :smilie_tischkante: and Tyler jumped straight up. I'm just picturing a visual of one of those fryers shooting a turkey up into the sky and being tracked by NASA.:rofl:Hey, maybe the tv stations can do that for Thanksgiving like they track Santa at Christmas. :innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just thought I'd pass along a really good recipe for turkey that I've used. It's from Alton Brown and it has the brine recipe but also aromatics. Since brining is a big process (mainly having room in refrig), we've also just done the aromatics part and it's very good and moist. I use a fresh turkey, a rack under the bird so it isn't boiling in juices (which causes uneven cooking) and never stuff the bird (since that dries out bird to cook it through enough) and make stuffing on the side. 
Good Eats Roast Turkey Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

My son in law has done the fried turkey for a few years. Last year I did the turkey the traditional way (stuffed). I have a brine recipe but never tried it. Since we are not too fond of turkey, this year I am making something else.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

My favourite Thanksgiving food is Cranberries! :chili:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

My favorite food is pretty much all of the dishes with a couple of exceptions: green bean casserole, and the sweet potato/yams with marshmallows - hold those marshmallows please!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm fixing a regular turkey this year, but one of my favs is a turducken. It's a boneless turkey, stuffed with a boneless duck, stuffed with a boneless chicken and also stuffed with your choice of dressing (rice dressing, crawfish dressing, etc.) then it's all trussed up and roasted. It is so good!! (They're not usually homemade - you can get them at the grocery down here stuffed and ready to cook.)

My favorite side dish is artichoke heart casserole. 

Linda


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Well being a Canadian we had Thanksgiving last month but my favourite is mashed potatoes and I served roasted leg of lamb it was yummy. But if someone wants me and Max for thanksgiving I will take you up on the offer....he he...bring on the turkey...To all my SM friends have a wonderful turkey day.... and max says save me a wing will you...oops not allowed turkey but don't tell mama...


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm a HUGE fan of stuffing. It doesn't matter what kind or how its made, I just love stuffing. There's just something about it, the mushiness, the flavor, the savoryness. I could just load up my plate with nothing but stuffind and be happy. As far as deserts go, well I've made the following recipe a few times, and it turns out better every year. 

A.K.A. - Pumpkin Ugly 

************************************************** ***

Preheat oven to 350 degrees (325 degrees if using a glass pan).

6 eggs, slightly beaten
1 large can (or 3 cups) pumpkin (not pie filling)
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 tsp salt
2 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp ground ginger
1/2 tsp ground cloves
2 cups evaporated milk

Mix above ingredients and pour into a 9" x 13" x 2" pan.

Topping

1 box yellow cake mix
1/2 cup butter or margarine (softened)
chopped nuts (optional)

Mix margarine into cake mix (This mixture will be pretty dry and hard to mix). Sprinkle evenly over pumpkin mixture. Chopped nuts can be sprinkled on top of cake mixture, if desired. Bake for 45-55 minutes until pumpkin is firm.

This dessert is great served warm or cold.
Top with whipped cream for an extra-special treat!

****************************

I top mine with pecans usually, but I've also used almonds or walnuts. It's best cold.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanksgiving's kind of strange for me because I don't eat turkey, but I can never eat enough sweet potatoes! I love them!

Pumpkin pie is delicious too. Lately, my family has been making a lot of pumpkin-based food...pumpkin pancakes, pumpkin spice cake. So good.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I :heart: mashed potatoes and Heinz gravy from the glass jar. I am a HUGE lover of comfort foods and as my mother is NOT a very good cook (sorry Mom) I tend to stick to the canned gravy because she never gets the percentages right . If my grandmother is there than its homeade gravy 100%. I'm not a HUGE turkey fan (just the little hunk of dark meet hidden between the breastbones for me) but sit me down with the mashed potato bowl and a litlte bit of stuffing and I am happier than a clam


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

my favorite is the family recipe for stuffing, lots of stuff in it I wouldnt eat otherwise but all together is great, i have been making my crockpot mac and cheese for some years now that everyone in the family seems to love, just finished getting it ready for tomorrow, up to 6 cheeses in it this year :chili:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I :heart: mashed potatoes and Heinz gravy from the glass jar. I am a HUGE lover of comfort foods and as my mother is NOT a very good cook (sorry Mom) I tend to stick to the canned gravy because she never gets the percentages right . If my grandmother is there than its homeade gravy 100%. I'm not a HUGE turkey fan (just the little hunk of dark meet hidden between the breastbones for me) but sit me down with the mashed potato bowl and a litlte bit of stuffing and I am happier than a clam


 
Oh Erin, oh Erin, oh Erin - good G-d - you have to come for dinner - you'll NEVER eat that crappy Heinz stuff again! Dear G-d, don't eat that stuff ever again!

Nightmares!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

joe said:


> my favorite is the family recipe for stuffing, lots of stuff in it I wouldnt eat otherwise but all together is great, i have been making my crockpot mac and cheese for some years now that everyone in the family seems to love, just finished getting it ready for tomorrow, up to 6 cheeses in it this year :chili:


That's sounds devine - - -


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I love turnips.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My favorite is always. . . LEFTOVERS!:HistericalSmiley:
Seriously, living overseas makes traditional dishes a challenge. By the time one has found a few of the ingredients and substituted the rest & made it ALL from scratch---one is too exhausted to eat it.

This is not traditional but great---appetizers:

1.very large fresh Lebanese dates--sliced to butterfly shape--remove pit---add feta cheese & wrap in bacon---heat for 15 min. in oven
2. jalapeno jelly over a block of full fat cream cheese w/crackers
3. chicory leaves (very cold) w/smoked salmon & capers & a dab of creme frish
A nice white wine to accompany all!
Prost!


----------

